# JBL Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2014



## Musyupick (3 Jul 2014)

We invite aquarists to take part in the 4th Biotope Aquarium Design Contest!
We accept entries: *July 1 - August 31*
Evaluation of the entries: *September 5-25*
Results of the 1st stage: *October 1*
Finals of the Contest: *November 26-29*
Prize pool: *2,400 Euro*
Categories of the Contest: *North America, South America, Africa, Eurasia, Australia & Oceania*

To enter the Contest in one or more categories you need only to fill in a form until August 31, 2014, where you need to enter your personal data, information about your aquarium, as well as to upload 4 photos of your aquarium and a photo to confirm your authorship. Please read the Contest rules!

After evaluation by members of the jury the results of the 1st stage will be published October 1. The winners will be invited to participate in the finals which will be held in St. Petersburg during ZooSphere exhibition November 26-29, 2014.

Finalists from other cities and countries will be paid if needed for their accommodation and € 200 for their travel. 

On our website you can find the results of the contests 2011, 2012 и 2013, examples of biotope aquarium set up and photos of nature biotopes.

*Follow the events!
We promise it will be very interesting!*


----------



## Musyupick (24 Jul 2014)

Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2013. Quality test
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2013/entries

Categories North America and Australia & Oceania are least popular, we are waiting entries especially in these categories.

Number of entries by categories:
North America - 7
South America - 37
Africa - 27
Eurasia - 29
Australia and Oceania - 7


----------



## Musyupick (5 Aug 2014)

Members of the jury of the contest:


----------



## Musyupick (15 Aug 2014)

Prize pool of the contest:


----------



## TOO (15 Aug 2014)

Hi,

Would Sulawesi fit in the Eurasia or Australia/Oceania category?

Thomas


----------



## Musyupick (15 Aug 2014)

Hi Thomas,

Sulawesi is definitely part of Eurasia as it is situated in South East Asia.
We are waiting for your entry! If there are any problems with submitting I will be glad to help.

Sergei


----------



## TOO (15 Aug 2014)

Yeah I thought so...I will definitely enter.

It is really great that you keep such a strong focus on biotopes. Thanks for the effort.

Thomas


----------



## Musyupick (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## Musyupick (5 Sep 2014)




----------



## Musyupick (5 Sep 2014)

Here you can find the aquaria of the Quality test of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2014:

http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2014/entries


----------



## Musyupick (2 Oct 2014)

Results of the quality test of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2014:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2014/entries


----------



## Musyupick (13 Dec 2014)

Results of the finals of Biotope Aquarium Design Contest 2014:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/events/jbl-biotope-contest-2014/final
On our website you can find comments of the members of the jury on every aquarium of the finals and video


----------



## Musyupick (20 Jan 2015)

The new interesting article:
http://all4aquarium.ru/en/article/nature-and-biotope-aquarium
On our website you can find all the important information about biotope aquaria including photo and video


----------

